# Sheer Silver - New Formal



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I can't think of a good name for this dress... HELP!! :wink: 

I love the silver and black velvet polka dots.... let me know what you think of this one... 

Hope you guys don't get tired of seeing these...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

That is adorable!! Perfect for a wedding...or other *social* event!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

can you please stop making this gorgeous dresses :roll: i'm always so tempted to say make it for me too :? :?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

It's very pretty Traci! Bless your heart, staying up untill 1, you must be totally exhausted! Call it what it is and keep it simple "sheer silver" is perfect......  

Sandra

I'm pretty "bummed" too.....my fingers are getting torn up from sewing :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow that is such a pretty dress I would call it " The prom queen" or "The party dress" :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That is soooooo pretty!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!! I like this one too!! 

I fell asleep in my office earlier today, and the phone rang and scared the @#$# out of me!!! LOL 

I have so many ideas, and I get so excited to see them come to "life" - I need sleep though!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You are soooo dang talented! How do you do it???  I like Sheer Silver for this one too. :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG another gorgeous creation....

Girl you need to stop... I am tempted to get one even though I don' t have a girl!!!!

May god bless your talent...wow !!!! :shock: 
:wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Staci... that is very pretty... 

My mom is sitting here and she said it is beautiful.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you  You guys are too kind!! :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is beautiful. We never tire of seeing your creations.

How about Simply Sheer Silver for a name?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats a brill dress


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

RE: How about Simply Sheer Silver for a name?

I like that!!! Thanks!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!! very pretty!!!! whens that site going to get started girlie!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:shock: OMG - OK, I just got off the phone with Yahoo, cuz my site still says "under construction" - well there was something that I need to "change" but didn't know that!!! GEEZ - Anyway, it has been changed and the site will be published at 2 am! So FRIDAY it is up & running

BUT>>>>>>>>you can log onto ..................

store.miabellacouture.com and see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOo HOO....

then on Friday it will be www.miabellacouture.com!!!!!!! 

IF you log on - PLEASE - PLEASE Tell me what you think!!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Mia's Mom said:


> :shock: OMG - OK, I just got off the phone with Yahoo, cuz my site still says "under construction" - well there was something that I need to "change" but didn't know that!!! GEEZ - Anyway, it has been changed and the site will be published at 2 am! So FRIDAY it is up & running
> 
> BUT>>>>>>>>you can log onto ..................
> 
> ...


i checked it out and i looove it!!! i like the posh pals part! i can't wait til chiwi gets full grown so she can get some cute clothes lol.


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a great site! I'm totally in love with your formal halter dresses, & can't wait to see the bags!

Keep us posted, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

It's ready to go now.......

just go to....

www.miabellacouture.com 

& WaLa!!!! LOL


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

tired of them?? PLEEZ i can't get enough of them!! i luv em!! Especially this one very hip and chic


----------

